

What if Oculus Crowdfunded for Equity? 145x Return - gbelote
https://wefunder.com/post/42-what-if-oculus-crowdfunded-for-equity

======
chrisbeaman
Great blog article, Greg. Very compelling for Wefunder's approach to
crowdfunding.

~~~
gbelote
Thanks, Chris! I wish I could've invested in Oculus, I've been bullish on VR
ever since I was 12.

------
owl_icecream
How quickly we forget the dot-com bubble. It's depressing how many crowd
funding proposals read like 1998 www prospectuses. All promise, little
substance.

Investor protection laws are there for a reason.

------
drflet
Was hoping someone would run these numbers. Great post!

